# LBB-Bank zeigt Passwort im Klartext an



## Shit Happens (8 Februar 2013)

Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen per Kreditkarte (via ADAC-Karte) im Internet Kinokarten eingekauft.
Das Kreditkarteninstitut LBB-Bank Berlin, macht es "sehr sicher" indem man eine Mobil-TAN in ein Pop-Up Fenster eingeben muss, welche man auf sein Handy erhält.

Per Zufall habe ich in dem Pop-Up Fenster unter der Eingabeaufforderung die Angaben "SICHERHEITSTEXT" gelesen, gefolgt von meinem Passwort in Klartext, welches ich Nutze um mich einzuloggen bzgl. Kreditkartenbanking auf der LBB-Site.

Auf meine eMail mit Angabe bzgl. dieser - wie ich empfinde - Sicherheitslücke, erhielt ich die Rückantwort, dass dies bereits vor Wochen geändert wurde und ich über die Änderungen informiert wurde.
Eine erneute EMail-Rückfrage wieso mein Passwort noch in Klartext erscheint, obwohl angeblich vor Wochen überarbeitet wurde, verlief im Sande d.h. ich erhielt nie eine Antwort.

Schade;
da das der ADAC dies Kreditinstitut bzgl. der Kreditkarten wählt, andernfalls hätte ich das Bankinstitut gewechselt. (Möchte natürlich meine ADAC-Kreditkarte behalten, da Vorteilhaft für mich z.B. 3% Tankrabatt weltweit....)


----------



## pik7 (4 Juli 2013)

Aha, denn scheint sich ja meine Meinung zur Landesbank Berlin zu bestätigen;  dass man diese Bank einfach ignorieren und meiden sollte.
Ich wollte eine kurze Auskunft erhalten und habe dort angerufen.
Ich wurde dort genauso pampig und unfreundlich, wie ich begrüsst und behandelt wurde, auch wieder verabschiedet und das war nicht das einzige mal!!!!
Die Mitarbeiter dort scheinen mir entweder völlig arrogant und abgehoben zu sein oder versuchen damit einfach nur, ihre Inkompetenz zu verarbeiten.
Ich bin dort die längste Zeit Kunde gewesen!!!


----------

